# 5th IUI anyone have any success with a BFP after this many IUI'S?



## joeys3453

THis is our 5th IUI. each one resulting in a bfn.:cry: neither of us have any problems we have been together for 10 years and married for a little over 1 year. we have done all kinds of tests and everything shows I am good and so is hd. just feeling discouraged about this being the 5th IUI and waiting to test on thursday to see if it is positive or negative but don't want to get my hopes up because every time i do and I get a bfn i feel heart broken! any success stories out there?


----------



## silverbell

No success story here, but as I've just had my 4th DIUI I'd be very interested to know too as I'm starting to think we'll just never get pregnant :nope: It's very depressing. Nothing wrong with me or the donor sperm being used. It just appears to be 'nature' stopping us now.

Really hoping you get your :bfp: this week :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

oh i am sorry you are not having any luck either. yeah we will find out in two days. i am nervous but am not getting my hopes up just because it is to big of a let down and becoming harder to deal with. Yeah i feel the same way that it might never happen. we just don't know how many more iui's we will do or if we will do ivf right away or not at all!:shrug: how about you?


----------



## tulip1975

I don't have a success story, but it may help to understand that statistically speaking - at a 10% success rate per Clomid/Femara IUI cycle - only 35% of women would be pregnant after 4 cycles. So you are not alone!

I have only done one IUI cycle so far, and it was really difficult when nothing resulted. I understand how you feel.


----------



## mbg81

Hello :hugs: i am also on my 5th iui- gggrrrrr- so frustrating:cry: Today would be 3rd day after iui so i guess ill test in 11 days? All my previous cycles i was obsessively testing like every day:wacko: This cycle- to be honest with you- i dont even care to test bcse i know it will be bfn again. All of the 5 cycles i did clomid and ovidrel (only on the last 2)- so next cycle i think ill be moving to injectables. I dont want to be a downer but after 5 cycles- i just feel discouraged. Dh and i have done all the test and everything came back great; the one time dh had 75 million motile sperm after wash and i still didnt get pregnant :growlmad:! Hopefully this month will be it for us :hugs: Lots and lots of hugs and :dust::dust:


----------



## tlm

Good luck to you all! I had my 4th unsuccessful iui last cycle after trying for almost 2 years and we have decided to move on to ivf because I feel like I already know what the outcome will be for another iui. And I feel like we are wasting money! Although I do realize if it worked we would save thousands over doing ivf! At this point though for my emotional well being I think ivf is the next step!!


----------



## silverbell

joeys3453 said:


> oh i am sorry you are not having any luck either. yeah we will find out in two days. i am nervous but am not getting my hopes up just because it is to big of a let down and becoming harder to deal with. Yeah i feel the same way that it might never happen. we just don't know how many more iui's we will do or if we will do ivf right away or not at all!:shrug: how about you?

Good luck to you (and everybody else here) :dust:

I know exactly how many IUIs we will do, as I'm funded with the NHS for 6 IUI cycles. If they all fail then I have to wait and find out if we're funded for 1 try only of IVF, but it's not guaranteed that we will be. We'll have to dig deep if not. :nope:

I'm on injectables (Gonal-F) with trigger and lots of scans and was given a roughly 20% chance of success per cycle at my clinic.


----------



## joeys3453

tlm when do you think you are doing the IVF?

i am sorry all you ladies are going through the same thing I am. It is very heart breaking. Have any of you ladies been able to at least get a bfp? I am sick and feel terrible and tomorrow i am to test. i feel like I am getting af cramps but won't get af until i stop taking my progesterone supp.:shrug:


----------



## tlm

joeys3453 said:


> tlm when do you think you are doing the IVF?
> 
> i am sorry all you ladies are going through the same thing I am. It is very heart breaking. Have any of you ladies been able to at least get a bfp? I am sick and feel terrible and tomorrow i am to test. i feel like I am getting af cramps but won't get af until i stop taking my progesterone supp.:shrug:

I am at cd14 now and will start Lupron one week from today to shut down my ovaries. I will get AF and start stimming. Estimated ER and ET for the beginning of September!

Good luck!! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## joeys3453

oh how exciting. I just took a test and it was bfn so i stopped taking my progesterone and should get af with in the next day or two.


----------



## WANBMUM

Joey I'm sorry to hear you got a bfn. You must be so deflated. Sending you hugs. I've just had my 2nd iui so I can't imagine have 5. Our plan at the moment is to do a maximum of 3, then move onto ivf. So many ladies have tons of iui's and nothing and then get pregnant with ivf. I guess it's the reality of the statistics. 
With iui, once both partners are ok, I believe it is 100% down to timing. I haven't been overly confident( on both my attempts )that experts have got it right. So really I don't feel we've been given the best shot at it. 
How have you found your timings each time?


----------



## joeys3453

WANBMUM said:


> Joey I'm sorry to hear you got a bfn. You must be so deflated. Sending you hugs. I've just had my 2nd iui so I can't imagine have 5. Our plan at the moment is to do a maximum of 3, then move onto ivf. So many ladies have tons of iui's and nothing and then get pregnant with ivf. I guess it's the reality of the statistics.
> With iui, once both partners are ok, I believe it is 100% down to timing. I haven't been overly confident( on both my attempts )that experts have got it right. So really I don't feel we've been given the best shot at it.
> How have you found your timings each time?

thank you yeah i want to do ivf but it is so much money that is the tough part. it would be great if this could happen on its own but we have tried for so long and with doing the IUI's with timed intercourse and everything you think that we would have gotten a positive test one of the times but now. :cry:


----------



## WANBMUM

Yes I can't imagine. You really must be baffled. What tests have you had carried out? Have you taken chlomid each time? How has your lining been (I know chlomid can affect this after so many times)
Have you thought about changing clinics perhaps? 

I know what you mean ivf really is a scary thought for us too financially. It sucks that having children can come down to money.


----------



## WANBMUM

How many hours after ovidrel have you had iui? Has it been different each time?


----------



## joeys3453

WANBMUM said:


> Yes I can't imagine. You really must be baffled. What tests have you had carried out? Have you taken chlomid each time? How has your lining been (I know chlomid can affect this after so many times)
> Have you thought about changing clinics perhaps?
> 
> I know what you mean ivf really is a scary thought for us too financially. It sucks that having children can come down to money.

this month was the first time with clomid i have done letrozal the first 4 times. I believe my lining is ok haven't heard anything different. I haven't changed clinics we only have 2 clinics here. I have heard great things about this place i have the same dr that delivered both of my sisters kids. 

after doing the ovidril they have us schedule the iui any where from 36-40 hours after it


----------



## Jessie21

silverbell said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> oh i am sorry you are not having any luck either. yeah we will find out in two days. i am nervous but am not getting my hopes up just because it is to big of a let down and becoming harder to deal with. Yeah i feel the same way that it might never happen. we just don't know how many more iui's we will do or if we will do ivf right away or not at all!:shrug: how about you?
> 
> Good luck to you (and everybody else here) :dust:
> 
> I know exactly how many IUIs we will do, as I'm funded with the NHS for 6 IUI cycles. If they all fail then I have to wait and find out if we're funded for 1 try only of IVF, but it's not guaranteed that we will be. We'll have to dig deep if not. :nope:
> 
> I'm on injectables (Gonal-F) with trigger and lots of scans and was given a roughly 20% chance of success per cycle at my clinic.Click to expand...


What is NHS if you dont mind me asking. And i wish you ladies so much luck and baby :dust: I will be having IUI #3 tomorrow


----------



## WANBMUM

The reason I asked about timing, some specialists believe in iui after 24 hours so that the sperm is waiting for the egg. Alot if clinics are startung to see high success rates. It is something to think about if you decide to try iui again. What about back to back, 24 hrs & 36, this way you have it covered. 
Perhaps it is just down to timing.


----------



## silverbell

Jessie21 said:


> What is NHS if you dont mind me asking. And i wish you ladies so much luck and baby :dust: I will be having IUI #3 tomorrow

The NHS - National Health Service in the UK.

Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## tlm

Sorry Joey! What is your next step?


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how are you all doing? sorry was busy this weekend. well as for our clinic they will not do back to back IUI's and will not do earlier than the 36-40 iui. :nope: hd and I talked a little last night about doing another iui and meeting with the ivf dr and see what would be our next route.:cry:


----------



## tlm

Good luck Joeys! My Re said that he doesn't do back to back either because there is no evidence that it increases your odds of pregnancy but it makes money for the clinic. I do have a friend that did it in another state and got pregnant. So...

I would go get the ivf consult done! Find out exactly what you are dealing with! I was actually surprised at the cost, it was a lot less than I had thought. I mean, don't get me wrong it's still a lot of money, and it sucks that we are going to start out with a baby and already be in debt getting pregnant - kids are already expensive. But I know in the end it will be WELL worth it!!!


----------



## fisher640

I will cautiously cautiously cautiously give you a little hope because I had ZERO hope for my 5th IUI on 7/7 I mean ZERO... but it supposedly worked. I am still struggling with emotions, I mean, obviously very pleased but I don't feel comfortable at all in the 1st tri groups because I think after so many failures you kind of get used to things not working out? So I feel like I'm holding my breath til my heartbeat scan next week... BUT, point being, 5th IUI worked for me. I had never seen so much as a breath of a 2nd line before 10dpiui. 

So good luck!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

fisher640 said:


> I will cautiously cautiously cautiously give you a little hope because I had ZERO hope for my 5th IUI on 7/7 I mean ZERO... but it supposedly worked. I am still struggling with emotions, I mean, obviously very pleased but I don't feel comfortable at all in the 1st tri groups because I think after so many failures you kind of get used to things not working out? So I feel like I'm holding my breath til my heartbeat scan next week... BUT, point being, 5th IUI worked for me. I had never seen so much as a breath of a 2nd line before 10dpiui.
> 
> So good luck!!!!!! :hugs:

oh congrats!:hugs: thanks for the information that gives me hope!:happydance: so did you do anything different the 5th time? did you do anything different with the iui or meds? :shrug:


----------



## tlm

fisher640 said:


> I will cautiously cautiously cautiously give you a little hope because I had ZERO hope for my 5th IUI on 7/7 I mean ZERO... but it supposedly worked. I am still struggling with emotions, I mean, obviously very pleased but I don't feel comfortable at all in the 1st tri groups because I think after so many failures you kind of get used to things not working out? So I feel like I'm holding my breath til my heartbeat scan next week... BUT, point being, 5th IUI worked for me. I had never seen so much as a breath of a 2nd line before 10dpiui.
> 
> So good luck!!!!!! :hugs:

Hey fisher, I read this article in Fit Pregnancy at my RE's office and thought it was very interesting. It talks about the emotions that "formerly infertile" women have nice they finally get pregnant. Thought you might enjoy it! 

https://lesliegoldmanwrites.com/pdfs/infertile.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## fisher640

joeys3453 said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> I will cautiously cautiously cautiously give you a little hope because I had ZERO hope for my 5th IUI on 7/7 I mean ZERO... but it supposedly worked. I am still struggling with emotions, I mean, obviously very pleased but I don't feel comfortable at all in the 1st tri groups because I think after so many failures you kind of get used to things not working out? So I feel like I'm holding my breath til my heartbeat scan next week... BUT, point being, 5th IUI worked for me. I had never seen so much as a breath of a 2nd line before 10dpiui.
> 
> So good luck!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> oh congrats!:hugs: thanks for the information that gives me hope!:happydance: so did you do anything different the 5th time? did you do anything different with the iui or meds? :shrug:Click to expand...

Nothing. And that's why I felt so negative. Because we just kept doing the same thing over and over. Clomid 50, that's it :shrug: were unexplained if that helps.


----------



## joeys3453

fisher640 said:


> Nothing. And that's why I felt so negative. Because we just kept doing the same thing over and over. Clomid 50, that's it :shrug: were unexplained if that helps.

well i guess that is a good thing. it is crazy how one time it will work but the others no. this will be our 6th IUI and 2nd month of clomid 50. i feel like i need to try something different but nope. i also am taking progesterone suppositories. so when you tested was it close to 14dpo? :shrug:


----------



## fisher640

No actually. I first tested just randomly, I mean I do test early to kind of spread out the disappointment each month but it had been awhile since I tested at all. I test after my 12 hour work shift at 11pm on 10dpiui. And then proceeded to repeatedly walk into the bathroom for the next hour and pick it up and say "wow. That's not a joke". I was home alone at the time.


----------



## my rainbow

Hi I am new to this forum and after 4 fialed iui's I think its time for some encouraging
words, I have just recently had my 5th iui attempt, and did b2b iui on 0927 and 0928, and i am in my 2ww, and i am so nervous i can barley keep myself together because
my patience feels as if its running out and I have nothing else to give, i put all my faith and trust in god because i know all things are possible through him, but even sometime i doubt myself and beleive that maybe its a punishment for something i or my husband has
done to deserve this so i understand what you all are going through and would love some encouraging words as i wait my rainbow at the end of my storm, feel free to ask me about my long journey it has been ttc and be a mother


----------



## my rainbow

congrats on your BFP!!!!!! your story gives me hope thanks


----------



## joeys3453

my rainbow said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and after 4 fialed iui's I think its time for some encouraging
> words, I have just recently had my 5th iui attempt, and did b2b iui on 0927 and 0928, and i am in my 2ww, and i am so nervous i can barley keep myself together because
> my patience feels as if its running out and I have nothing else to give, i put all my faith and trust in god because i know all things are possible through him, but even sometime i doubt myself and beleive that maybe its a punishment for something i or my husband has
> done to deserve this so i understand what you all are going through and would love some encouraging words as i wait my rainbow at the end of my storm, feel free to ask me about my long journey it has been ttc and be a mother

well i don't know if i have any encouraging words!:nope: We are going to be doing our 7th IUI this month. Last month we met with fertility specialist and he put me on metformin 1500mg and bcp for a month. He is hoping that will restart my system!:shrug: that is what we are hoping for. We will keep doing IUI's till end of this year and then will go for IVF unless hd changes his mind. :dohh:
So honestly just take each month as it comes and try to just keep your hopes up. We have been together for a little over 10 years and married for 1 1/2 years. We have never had a bfp yet and did all our tests and everything is good. FS thinks I might have pcos?:shrug: but I seem to be ovulating on my own so nto to sure on that. Try to stay positive and just enjoy each month!:hugs:


----------

